# What Year Is The Oldest Schwinn You Currently Still Own?



## HARPO (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine is from 1941...photo is As Found...


----------



## John G04 (Mar 28, 2020)

My 38 henderson is the oldest I have currently


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2020)

1898 Model 22 Gents Roadster


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2020)

1916 Schwinn, Excelsior.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 28, 2020)

_LOL! _So far I have the "newest" bike!!  All those are incredible!!!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 28, 2020)

1936 Schwinn C- model


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> 1898 Model 22 Gents Roadster
> 
> View attachment 1162873



WOW! Can you show the badge?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2020)

This was the first badge Schwinn used. Most folks call this the large banner badge. V/r Shawn


----------



## REC (Mar 28, 2020)

While they don't come close to Shawn's Roadster,  There is a pair of B10s that live with us..
One is restored, the other is not.
Original Chicago Tribune bike:



Older restoration from the central northern area about a dozen years ago:




REC


----------



## 1motime (Mar 28, 2020)

1940 New World.  Don't laugh.  You asked and it is now in the works!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2020)

I guess that I'll post the newest one so far. 
1956 Jaguar as found.
Hammerhead


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hammerhead said:


> I guess that I'll post the newest one so far.
> 1956 Jaguar as found.
> Hammerhead
> View attachment 1163220




The new 1957 Jag had an early debut and not sure exactly when they were available in 56. Can you post your serial number?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ve been working on getting this, 1927 Schwinn Excelsior, ready for the road.



Here’s the as found photo.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 28, 2020)

40ish Superior


----------



## Bronco1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Cycletruck


----------



## John G04 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bronco1 said:


> Cycletruck
> 
> View attachment 1163269
> 
> View attachment 1163270




@barnyguey


----------



## 1motime (Mar 28, 2020)

Bronco1 said:


> Cycletruck
> 
> View attachment 1163269
> 
> View attachment 1163270



Great badge.  Nice Truck.  What does it say above the Pelican?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bronco1 said:


> Cycletruck
> 
> View attachment 1163269
> 
> View attachment 1163270



Thats a cool badge. I'd like to see a better pic of it. @barnyguey might be interested to see a better pic as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bronco1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Ferret Bicycle Store.   New Orleans.  La


----------



## 1motime (Mar 28, 2020)

Bronco1 said:


> Ferret Bicycle Store.   New Orleans.  La



?  No offense the third letter looks like a E


----------



## schwinnlax (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine are pretty new, '56 American.






And a '56 Racer.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Thats a cool badge. I'd like to see a better pic of it. @barnyguey might be interested to see a better pic as well. V/r Shawn



Believe it or not, a couple years back I bought a couple Atlas badges from Bronco1and then he sent me the same photos of the Pelican sold by the Freret Bicycle Store. I really could use some better photos of the badge though. I researched that shop for the last year, or maybe two. I figured out who owned the shop and even bought a photo of him working on a Schwinn bike, but that's all I've found so far. Barry


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 28, 2020)

1941 Streamliner barn find.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bronco1 said:


> Cycletruck
> 
> View attachment 1163269
> 
> View attachment 1163270



@barnyguey. Check out that Pelican badge! 

Guess I jumped the gun and didn't see you already checked it out.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 28, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Believe it or not, a couple years back I bought a couple Atlas badges from Bronco1and then he sent me the same photos of the Pelican sold by the Freret Bicycle Store. I really could use some better photos of the badge though. I researched that shop for the last year, or maybe two. I figured out who owned the shop and even bought a photo of him working on a Schwinn bike, but that's all I've found so far. Barry



Thanks  FRERET  Thought my vision was really going


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 28, 2020)

1933 Schwinn Lawlor's Motobike. I have the correct wheels now, I just need to clean them up and put them on the bike. I'd sure be interested in a fender brace for the front fender, if someone has one they'd sell. Barry


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2020)

I love my 1936 Electric, owned 2nd longest in my small herd.
Definitely spent the most money, putting the coolest parts and bits and accessories I ever had; It's a Schwinn!


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ve got a pair of 1936 Schwinns, but they are project bikes. Oldest complete bike would be my 1939 Dx.


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 28, 2020)

1936 Excelsior Motorbike 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 29, 2020)

Darla, ~1954 Hornet


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2020)

*1946 Schwinn Continental*. I'm jumping ahead to my _second oldest_. 
I took this shot in the basement where some of my older bikes are kept. I still have the worn out saddle cover that was laying on top of the seat but not connected. With the exception of a cable guide roller and tires, the bike is all original.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2020)

looks like this is evolving to show _all_ of your Schwinn bikes!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> looks like this is evolving to show _all_ of your Schwinn bikes!




Lol. No, this is it. I just figured I'd squeeze another one in.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The new 1957 Jag had an early debut and not sure exactly when they were available in 56. Can you post your serial number?



Serial number V42074 03/09/1956? Is what I found for a date.
Hammerhead
An after picture


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2020)

Interesting @Hammerhead ! I had no idea the new Jag was most likely a mid 1956 production. I'll have to find a 56 Reporter that states when those were available. Thanks!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> looks like this is evolving to show _all_ of your Schwinn bikes!




Well, technically, this is my oldest Schwinn.
1913 Excelsior model 4C.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Well, technically, this is my oldest Schwinn.
> 1913 Excelsior model 4C.View attachment 1163815




Hey, lets get a nice shot of that puppy!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2020)

Here’s the as found picture.
It’s a real barn find, that has a few challenges to work out before it ever hits the road again.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m going to leave it as rustic as possible, but just to give you an example of what it originally looked like.


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 30, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s the as found picture.
> It’s a real barn find, that has a few challenges to work out before it ever hits the road again.View attachment 1164346




It has Double Duty’s !


----------



## HARPO (Mar 30, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s the as found picture.
> It’s a real barn find, that has a few challenges to work out before it ever hits the road again.View attachment 1164346




WOW!!!!!!!! Just owning that, running or not one day, would be enough to keep me happy!!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2020)

It actually runs, but the bailing wire master link, is a bit iffy. Lol!
This thing was Farmer’d pretty good.
If you look up, Shade Tree Mechanic in the dictionary, you’ll get a picture of this bike. Lol!


----------



## Notagamerguy (Mar 30, 2020)

1939 century schwinn


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 30, 2020)

Thirty Five Cycleplane 

Northwest Patrol badged 
1935 Schwinn Double Diamond 
Cycleplane restored by 
the Dude
of Redondo Beach.


----------



## Ernbar (Mar 30, 2020)

June 1955 Spitfire


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 30, 2020)

1935 Cycleplane in the works.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 31, 2020)

1motime said:


> 1940 New World.  Don't laugh.  You asked and it is now in the works!
> 
> View attachment 1163211



Hola I have this full sprocket AS&CO cutter pins hanging at the wall! And another same chain ring modern legs into a rider!!!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 31, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I’m going to leave it as rustic as possible, but just to give you an example of what it originally looked like.View attachment 1164354



I like this Schwinn Excelsior motorcycle that belongs to the era before became bicycles!!!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 31, 2020)

Schwinn cycle truck 1939 & 1945 those belongs to my tribe!!!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 31, 2020)

Another Schwinn cycle truck prewar this for riding and the groceries!!!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 31, 2020)

1934 ish.............


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 31, 2020)

1941 for the moment.


----------



## Gary Eye (Apr 5, 2020)

'39 Schwinn New World...work in progress


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 6, 2020)

Oldest Schwinn in my current collection is the 46
BFG badged DX. The red one of course.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 6, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Oldest Schwinn in my current collection is the 46
> BFG badged DX. The red one of course.View attachment 1169068



Super cool...


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Apr 7, 2020)

This. My May of 1949 B-6 Autocycle. It is a replica of a bike my dad had when he was in his teen years. He bought it with his own money.


----------



## spoker (Apr 7, 2020)

41 think it was an older resto


----------



## Tony M (Apr 7, 2020)

My 36 MOTORBIKE


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a few 1937-38's but this one is my oldest  a 1936 Schwinn Excelsior.


----------



## volksboy57 (Apr 9, 2020)

Possibly my oldest schwinn is this rare 24" motobike. To get a sense of scale, I have a 26" wheel in the picture.
The bike has metal clad wheels, and solid rubber tires!


----------



## Bike Guy (Apr 9, 2020)

1947 Wizzer




Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 9, 2020)

1937 Model C


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2020)

KingSized HD said:


> 1937 Model C
> View attachment 1170765




Damn that's nice! I'll trade ya two Murray 10 speeds and Fair Lady for that.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 9, 2020)

33 blue B10E E
20’s green motorbike used for western union
40 yellow naval service DX
Does a teens ranger count?


----------

